# How much can I save by replacing to a newer Windows



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post but I don't think there's an all Windows sub. 

First I wanted to ask which is the best Windows to go to? 7, 8 or 10? I'm planning to switch from XP soon. 

Secondly, how much can I save in terms of formatting. For instance, can I just format C: and replace the Windows while keeping my other drives or do I need to do a full format? If I can just do C: do I need to format the whole thing or can I like ninja replace the Windows alone? 

Lastly, I want to show mad love for my main boy Windows XP ;-;


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Obviously 10. Describe what's on other drives.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows XP, go to Start/Run and type* diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the lower pane, please post a screenshot in your next post. Do you have more then one HDD? (ie) *Disk0*, *Disk1* etc? Or are your other drives on the same Disk? (ie) *Disk0 drive C:, D: *etc. Do you have any External HDD's? 
Tell us more about your system. (ie) Make, Model#, of computer or motherboard. How old is the system? 
Right click *My Computer/Properties* in the_ System Properties _window, tell us what the *Processor *speed is, and how much Physical *RAM* (memory) you have.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> In Windows XP, go to Start/Run and type* diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the lower pane, please post a screenshot in your next post. Do you have more then one HDD? (ie) *Disk0*, *Disk1* etc? Or are your other drives on the same Disk? (ie) *Disk0 drive C:, D: *etc. Do you have any External HDD's?
> Tell us more about your system. (ie) Make, Model#, of computer or motherboard. How old is the system?
> Right click *My Computer/Properties* in the_ System Properties _window, tell us what the *Processor *speed is, and how much Physical *RAM* (memory) you have.


Can't really SS now, if it's really necessary I'll post it later. I've got two other drives outside C200gb) which are D400gb) and E400gb). Only one HDD but I do have an external 1Tb HDD. As for my system specs:
- Kingston 4GB PC10600 DDR3 1333
- AMD ATHLON II A6-3500 Triple Core APU 2.1GHz Processor
- Gigabyte A75M-S2V Motherboard
- Trend Sonic TSCS130-BB 450W ATX Casing
- Western Digital 500GB 7200RPM 16MB 3.5inch SATA6.0 Caviar Blue HDD
- Logiech MK100 Classic Desktop
- Samsung 22x SH222 SATA DVDRW Drive
- Audio Codecs
- Legacy Audio Drivers
- Realtek High Definition Audio

Let me know if I've missed out anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I've got two other drives outside C200gb) which are D400gb) and E400gb). Only one HDD


 What do you mean by _Drives Outside_? Outside of where? If I understand you correctly, You have 1 internal HDD with 3 Partitions C:, D:, and E: Is that correct?
To answer your OP question, you can delete the C: drive and do a clean install of Windows 10 to the previous C: Partition. 
Boot from the Windows 10 installer DVD or USB Flash, choose your Language and then *Custom Install.* Here_ Delete_ the *C: *partition so that it is *Unallocated Space*, leave your other partitions D: and E: alone. Select the *Unallocated Space* as the space you want to install Windows to and go *Next.* Windows will automatically create Partitions and format them in the *Unallocated Space *of the Previous *C:* drive during the install of Windows. Of course, backup any files you can't live without from the D: and the E: drive in case anything goes awry.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> What do you mean by _Drives Outside_? Outside of where? If I understand you correctly, You have 1 internal HDD with 3 Partitions C:, D:, and E: Is that correct?
> To answer your OP question, you can delete the C: drive and do a clean install of Windows 10 to the previous C: Partition.
> Boot from the Windows 10 installer DVD or USB Flash, choose your Language and then *Custom Install.* Here_ Delete_ the *C: *partition so that it is *Unallocated Space*, leave your other partitions D: and E: alone. Select the *Unallocated Space* as the space you want to install Windows to and go *Next.* Windows will automatically create Partitions and format them in the *Unallocated Space *of the Previous *C:* drive during the install of Windows. Of course, backup any files you can't live without from the D: and the E: drive in case anything goes awry.


Sorry about the confusion. Yes I meant 3 partitions on HDD. Is Windows 10 the go to? I've heard there was issues with it before. Should I not get Windows 8 instead?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Unless your computer is really ancient, then Windows 10 is the way to go. It has been out for over 2 years and most of the kinks have been worked out. I have never had an issue doing a clean install on any computers, even really old ones. The issues are when people Upgrade to Windows 10 instead of a Clean Install which imports the previous OS's problems into 10


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Unless your computer is really ancient, then Windows 10 is the way to go. It has been out for over 2 years and most of the kinks have been worked out. I have never had an issue doing a clean install on any computers, even really old ones. The issues are when people Upgrade to Windows 10 instead of a Clean Install which imports the previous OS's problems into 10


Very good. Although, ancient these days could mean a year but I know what you mean 

I'm trying to do the USB install thing but it says I need something called Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 and Microsoft Image Mastering API v2. I've download both of it from Microsoft but I can't install it, might be due to mine being 32bit? Idk. I'm backing everything up right now to format soon but I'm not sure if I'm able to without these two things.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are creating your Windows 10 USB or DVD installer on the XP computer, then you will need these files which can be obtained in Windows Updates or manually. Old Version of Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Download - OldApps.com 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=24258 You don't need this second file, if you are burning to a USB Flash Drive, unless you are burning the Windows Installer ISO image to a DVD. 
If you are creating the Windows 10 installer from any modern Windows OS computer (ie) Windows 7, 8 or 10 then these files are already on the OS.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> If you are creating your Windows 10 USB or DVD installer on the XP computer, then you will need these files which can be obtained in Windows Updates or manually. Old Version of Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Download - OldApps.com
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=24258 You don't need this second file, if you are burning to a USB Flash Drive, unless you are burning the Windows Installer ISO image to a DVD.
> If you are creating the Windows 10 installer from any modern Windows OS computer (ie) Windows 7, 8 or 10 then these files are already on the OS.


I've checked my version for Framework, I have up to 3.5 installed. Checked it via regedit thing. 

However, there's still a problem. Yes, I want to install via USB but when I open the USB-DVD Download Tool Installer, it says I need that Image Mastering API. I'm not allowed to continue with the setup.

When looking at some tutorials, it said that you download Windows 10 via this tool and burn it but I already downloaded the ISO standalone from Microsoft. I think because of this:

"You’ve been routed to this page because the operating system you’re using won’t support the Windows 10 media creation tool and we want to make sure that you can download Windows 10. To use the media creation tool, visit the Microsoft Software Download Windows 10 page from a Windows 7, Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 device.
You can use this page to download a disc image (ISO file) that can be used to install or reinstall Windows 10. The image can also be used to create installation media using a USB flash drive or DVD."

Do I just copy that ISO file into the USB?

One more thing, one of the tutorials said that while using the Download Tool to put the Windows 10 into the USB, it will wipe out the USB files! If my current situation allows me to just copy the ISO into the USB manually, are my USB files at risk?

Thanks for the help btw. I'm such a noob even after years of formatting myself...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to use a USB_ Flash_ drive that is at least* 8GB*'s or larger, not an external HDD to create the Windows 10 installer USB.The drive you use will be formatted (erased) in the process of burning the ISO image to the drive. Burning the ISO image is different then just copying it to a USB drive. Copying won't work. 
.Net Framework 2.0 is not Rolled up into .Net Framework 3.5, they are two different versions. In XP, you must have both version installed for many programs. 
You need to create this USB installer on a newer computer then Windows XP, as it says in the instructions, you need Windows 7, 8 or 10 to use the _Microsoft_ Tool. 
If you have the ISO and you don't have access to a newer version of Windows, then try using* Rufus*, in my signature. 
In *Rufus*, under_ Create a Bootable disk usin_g, take the drop down arrow and choose *ISO image*, browse it to your Windows 10 ISO image, and press *Start* to begin the burning process to your USB Flash drive. All data will be lost on the Flash drive as it is formatted before burning.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You have to use a USB_ Flash_ drive that is at least* 8GB*'s or larger, not an external HDD to create the Windows 10 installer USB.The drive you use will be formatted (erased) in the process of burning the ISO image to the drive. Burning the ISO image is different then just copying it to a USB drive. Copying won't work.
> .Net Framework 2.0 is not Rolled up into .Net Framework 3.5, they are two different versions. In XP, you must have both version installed for many programs.
> You need to create this USB installer on a newer computer then Windows XP, as it says in the instructions, you need Windows 7, 8 or 10 to use the _Microsoft_ Tool.
> If you have the ISO and you don't have access to a newer version of Windows, then try using* Rufus*, in my signature.
> In *Rufus*, under_ Create a Bootable disk usin_g, take the drop down arrow and choose *ISO image*, browse it to your Windows 10 ISO image, and press *Start* to begin the burning process to your USB Flash drive. All data will be lost on the Flash drive as it is formatted before burning.


Thank you so much for all the help. It went smoothly except for sound issues but I've got that fixed.

Couple of final questions before we close this thread if you don't mind.

1. The USB flash that I have the Windows ISO burnt into, can I put my previous items back in or they can't co-exist and it needs to be formatted? I don't want to remove the Windows file and it's only taking up 1/4 of the space.

2. It's a bit off topic but awhile ago, I was watching a 21gb full HD video file, I couldn't tell the difference between the average 2-3gb HD videos. I was wondering is it because my graphic card would limit the quality it can show? I say graphic card, it's a built in HD thing on the motherboard. My monitor is LG Flatron E2341, it has an HDMI thing and all.

Anyway, thanks again for all the assistance. Not only was it a smooth ride, I probably couldn't have done it without the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most welcome!
1. Yes, You can put your files back on the Windows installer, it will not conflict. 
2. You probably need to install the Video *VGA* driver.
Go to the *Gigabyte* support/download drivers site for your board GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Choose Windows 7 as your OS (the last available driver for your board) And download the *VGA* driver. Save it to your download location and Right click it, and choose *Properties/Compatibility*. Make it Compatible with Windows 7. *Run As Administrator. *Double click it to install. m


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You are most welcome!
> 1. Yes, You can put your files back on the Windows installer, it will not conflict.
> 2. You probably need to install the Video *VGA* driver.
> Go to the *Gigabyte* support/download drivers site for your board GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Choose Windows 7 as your OS (the last available driver for your board) And download the *VGA* driver. Save it to your download location and Right click it, and choose *Properties/Compatibility*. Make it Compatible with Windows 7. *Run As Administrator. *Double click it to install. m


Didn't go so well. While installing my PC crashed and I couldn't open folders anymore. Found a fix but I can't open the AMD Catalyst Center. Checked the driver, it says driver is up to date as it did when I installed Windows 10. So I'm not sure what's going on. How can the driver be up to date without installing anything? I recall when I first installed the Windows, all the icons and such were huge and then the screen blinked and it went small 1920x1080 style. It updates automatically? The sound driver it also said was up to date but while scanning with Driver Easy, it showed as not up to date so I updated. However, I think that app is a virus..

Side note, the partitions' names skipped so I changed them in Disk Management. I had one album on E: (now D and the music skips now. Did I do some damage to the drives?


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

One more thing before I get a reply, I notice that apps open pretty slowly/takes awhile to load. Given that it's newly formatted, is it due to my processor or something? 

The partitions thing, I think it's okay for the most part. No need a comment on that.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You might run *Check Disk* on your HDD, you maybe should have done that before he install. 
Press the *Win* key+*X* and choose _Command Prompt (Admin) _type *chdksk /R *and press enter. Now type a* Y *for Yes and reboot the computer. _Check Disk_ will start at next boot up and it will take a long while to check the *C:* partition only, your other partitions may also need to be checked. If it only takes an hour or two, you are in good shape. The longer it takes, the more bad sectors you have and the HDD will need to be replaced soon. 
As for your Video driver, Windows, by default, loads Windows Updates automatically in the background. After install, Windows automatically downloaded the video driver from it's servers. You can get a more updated version from Gigabyte, if the Windows provided driver isn't working for you.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You might run *Check Disk* on your HDD, you maybe should have done that before he install.
> Press the *Win* key+*X* and choose _Command Prompt (Admin) _type *chdksk /R *and press enter. Now type a* Y *for Yes and reboot the computer. _Check Disk_ will start at next boot up and it will take a long while to check the *C:* partition only, your other partitions may also need to be checked. If it only takes an hour or two, you are in good shape. The longer it takes, the more bad sectors you have and the HDD will need to be replaced soon.
> As for your Video driver, Windows, by default, loads Windows Updates automatically in the background. After install, Windows automatically downloaded the video driver from it's servers. You can get a more updated version from Gigabyte, if the Windows provided driver isn't working for you.


I tried it. It said system couldn't be locked because NTSC I think. It took awhile to load then said system is being used so schedule when restart I pressed y then I restarted and nothing happened. It came back to desktop. What do I do next?

I tried the Gigabyte site, got a software it offered after keying in my specs and it was suppose to detect and install but it said couldn't. I think I'll just stick with the one Windows installed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the* Win* Key+*X *and choose _Device Manager_. Are there any devices that have Yellow Flags next to them? If so, these devices need drivers. 
On the Gigabyte Site, be sure to take the drop down menu and select your version of Windows *10* (ie) *32bit* or *64bit.* Then download the *Chipset *driver first. The file comes in as a Zipped file, when you click on it, choose to _Extract _the contents of the driver folder to your Desktop or your download location. Browse to the downloaded file open it and Right click *Setup.exe* and* Run As Administrator *to install the driver. Restart and download any other drivers you need in the_ Device Manager._ 
As for _Check Disk_, you must start an _Elevated Command Prompt_ as outlined in Post _17_. Then type *chkdsk /R* and press Enter. You will see the message 
_Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use, Would you like this volume to be checked at the next restart? (Y/N)_
Type a *Y* for Yes and Restart. You should see the message that Disk Checking is started at next bootup and if you press a key you can stop it. 
But don't stop it.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the* Win* Key+*X *and choose _Device Manager_. Are there any devices that have Yellow Flags next to them? If so, these devices need drivers.
> On the Gigabyte Site, be sure to take the drop down menu and select your version of Windows *10* (ie) *32bit* or *64bit.* Then download the *Chipset *driver first. The file comes in as a Zipped file, when you click on it, choose to _Extract _the contents of the driver folder to your Desktop or your download location. Browse to the downloaded file open it and Right click *Setup.exe* and* Run As Administrator *to install the driver. Restart and download any other drivers you need in the_ Device Manager._
> As for _Check Disk_, you must start an _Elevated Command Prompt_ as outlined in Post _17_. Then type *chkdsk /R* and press Enter. You will see the message
> _Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use, Would you like this volume to be checked at the next restart? (Y/N)_
> ...


Elevated Command Prompt is Command Prompt (Admin) right? If so, I did that. Restarted after, twice but nothing happened. It restarted like normal.









The graphic card I tried both ways again, the site has a software detector. You key in your products (motherboard, graphic card, windows) and it gives you the right installer. It didn't work so I was linked to another thing for older versions, that didn't work either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the video driver here: Legacy


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, from your screen shot of chkdsk (cmd prompt) after the Y did you press enter? Then exit and restart.


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Download the video driver here: Legacy


Went to every possible link from that page, it all leads to some installer software, no zip files. I downloaded and installed I think every possible one 8 or 9 now I'm down 9gb of space and I'm not sure how to get it back. The closest I got was:








Couldn't SS the error but it said installer has stopped working or something like that mid install.

and


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, from your screen shot of chkdsk (cmd prompt) after the Y did you press enter? Then exit and restart.


Yup. I did it 3 times just to be sure. Even left the command prompt window open one time when I restarted.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we need to be able to run a chkdsk, open a cmd prompt as admin (as you have done) and copy paste :-

fsutil dirty query C: (press enter) check to see if it flags the drive as "dirty"

In addition copy paste the below text into the cmd window:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager" /v BootExecute > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter please copy paste the notepad output here (perfectly safe, it only reads what's there)


----------



## Aesthete18 (Nov 5, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, we need to be able to run a chkdsk, open a cmd prompt as admin (as you have done) and copy paste :-
> 
> fsutil dirty query C: (press enter) check to see if it flags the drive as "dirty"
> 
> ...


Hi there, for the first one it says: Volume - C: is NOT dirty

The second one shows: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk /r \??\C:\0autocheck autochk *


----------

